# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  FZI Research Center for Information Technology, Karlsruhe Institute of Technology, Karlsruhe, Germany

## Airicist

Website - www.fzi.de

youtube.com/FZIchannel

facebook.com/FZI.Official

twitter.com/FZI_official

linkedin.com/company/fzi-forschungszentrum-informatik

FZI Forschungszentrum Informatik (FZI Research Center for Information Technology) on Wikipedia

Projects:

CocktailBot 4.0, production line

autonomous driving 

FZI Living Lab smartHome/AAL

LAURON, six-legged walking robot

KAIRO, modular snake-like inspection robot

HoLLiE, mobile service robot

----------


## Airicist

Pulling a Man with the Inspection Robot KAIRO 3

 Published on Jul 3, 2013




> Our modular inspection robot KAIRO 3 is able to pull more than its own weight which is about 45 kg.
> To demonstrate the power of KAIRO 3 we pulled a man sitting inside a rescue stretcher.
> Filmed at the Civil Protection Field Exercise Taranis 2013.

----------


## Airicist

Walking Robot LAURON V - Search and Rescue 

 Published on Jul 12, 2013




> The six-legged walking robot LAURON V was evaluated at the EU-Taranis Field Exercise in a Search and Rescue (SAR) scenario. The robust mechatronic system, the adaptive control system and its kinematic structure allow LAURON to walk over rough and unstructured terrain. The onboard sensor systems (cameras, IR-Camera, 3D lidar) enable LAURON to gather important information about the current site and support the Search and Rescue teams.
> Filmed at "Chemical Accident Golling" site during the Taranis International Field Exercise, Austria, 2013.

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the FZI House of Living Labs

Published on November 25, 2013




> In the midst of IT Karlsruhe FZI has created over two floors with over 2,000 square meters is an innovative research environment, particularly for small and medium enterprises, which is industry and application field across for research and development available: FZI House of Living Labs. The film offers an insight into the different FZI Living Labs and points to their interdisciplinary links before Stefan Brightfield, director of the FZI House of Living Labs, explains the concept and the cooperation opportunities for partners in industry and society afterwards.

----------


## Airicist

Mobile Robotics Lab Courses at FZI 

 Published on Sep 22, 2014




> The FZI offers a yearly hands-on course for students to experiment with cool real robots during the winter semester.
> This video shows a compilation of the results from the last years which cover a broad range of mobile robotics tasks.
> Besides programming and mechatronics, the soft skills project management and teamwork are also improved during the lab.

----------

